# Top quality breeder in Canada



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm very inexperienced concerning this breed or concerning any breed, but I do know I love the GSD. I've been reading the forums and different websites trying to educate myself. It seems like a lot of people think gsd from germany are the best and not the show dogs from the american lines. They also say that show dogs wouldn't even qualify for Schutzhund.... which seems reasonable to me since the gsd i've seen from shows appeared to be in such pain when walking because of the extreme angulations of their backs, their back legs seemed so weak, it was just terrible to watch. 

I don't have any strong opinions about that but I do know that I don't want a gsd like the ones i've seen in those shows. I need a strong, athletic dog, with solid hips (yes i know that this breed in particular is prone to hip dyslexia) and muscular legs, who can be trained for shutzhund. Bacially as close to the original gsd from germany as possible. 

I know that the average joe would probably suffice with the family dogs alot of breeders breed these days, but since I've decided to invest in a gsd, I might as well get the best one i could possibly get.

Having that said, do you know any quality canadian breeders? If not, would you recommend an american breeder? At the moment I cannot afford importing a puppy from a (quality) german breeder, perhaps in the future. 
(like i said I do not know much about this breed, I do not know whether a gsd from a german breeder is better than a gsd from the american lines. Even if a german breeder breeds "better" dogs, i can't really afford one at the moment )


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can find some good dogs being bred here in Canada and in the States. What area are you in? That will help with the recommendations. If you will be doing Schutzhund, contact the club you plan to join, and talk to them about your plans, they will be able to give you some info on where to get a puppy from.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I am sure with research you will find more than enough quality breeders in Canada. I have seen a few dogs from Von Narnia Kennels in Canada and I like them a lot.


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

robk said:


> I am sure with research you will find more than enough quality breeders in Canada. I have seen a few dogs from Von Narnia Kennels in Canada and I like them a lot.


I don't mean to sound rude but, like i stated above i'm fairly inexperienced when it comes to this breed. Of course I have researched every canadian breeder i could find, but the thing is, I cannot distinguish which one is the best choice for the traits I want my dog to have.


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> You can find some good dogs being bred here in Canada and in the States. What area are you in? That will help with the recommendations. If you will be doing Schutzhund, contact the club you plan to join, and talk to them about your plans, they will be able to give you some info on where to get a puppy from.


I'm in BC, southern BC. I'm most certainly interested in Schutzhund. Thanks for the idea, i'll try to research some local clubs and find out what they recommend as well.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I saw your other thread about Broomacres. I don't personally know anything about them, but I do see Broomacres dogs listed in Schutzhund trial results, so there are people who are having good success with them. 

Are you in the lower mainland? Are you looking for a working line dog?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

melissa246 said:


> I don't have any strong opinions about that but I do know that I don't want a gsd like the ones i've seen in those shows. I need a strong, athletic dog, with solid hips (yes i know that this breed in particular is prone to hip dyslexia) and muscular legs, who can be trained for shutzhund. Bacially as close to the original gsd from germany as possible.
> 
> I know that the average joe would probably suffice with the family dogs alot of breeders breed these days, but since I've decided to invest in a gsd, I might as well get the best one i could possibly get.
> 
> ...


You also want to ask about elbows, skin, eye, heart and GI things that can really impact the dog's quality of life. So talk overall health and not just hips. I think a lot of "breeders" have figured out that hips are a big point and a lot of consumers don't realize the overall health issues that the breed has, that they should be asking about that will be worse than a case of Mild HD. Not that there are any guarantees with puppies, but if the person producing the dog hasn't looked far back at the health of the dogs being bred, then they are not looking very far ahead.


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> I saw your other thread about Broomacres. I don't personally know anything about them, but I do see Broomacres dogs listed in Schutzhund trial results, so there are people who are having good success with them.
> 
> Are you in the lower mainland? Are you looking for a working line dog?


I'm in vancouver and yup i'm looking for a working line gsd. 
As for broomeacres, i was in contact with them the past couple of weeks or so and the breeder/s didn't show an interest in what I do or if I would be able to care for a gsd, it was more like me telling them what I wanted and them replying with "we do have up coming litters, i'd recommend you put down a deposit so that we can reserve a puppy for you" yet they were quick to provide payment options and information when asked.
Even though I was fairly specific as to what I wanted in a dog they gave me generic replies basically just stating some of the known traits of the gsd, never providing any information on the dogs they have for breeding. And like some of the forum users said on my other post, they said their "brags" were outdated or didnt apply to the current dogs they have for breeding, that is true as well, there's really nothing special about the dogs they have for breeding at the moment and I see no Schutzhund titles in those dogs either. In my opinion 1500 cad for puppies with no schutzhund in their bloodlines is kinda overpriced. I'm not saying they're bad, i just think there are better breeders out there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ugh, I would look elsewhere too. 

There are several Schutzhund clubs in the Vancouver area. 

They are listed here from the GSSCC (German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada) web site, with locations and contact info:
http://www.gsscc.ca/regions-and-clubs/west.aspx

I would contact them and introduce yourself and explain what you are looking for and ask for suggestions for a breeder. Some of the club members may be breeding their dogs and may have what you are looking for. 

Don't know the clubs really well, but I do know some people a bit, mostly because we sometimes have people from the lower mainland come here to give us seminars, but not sure which club they are in (others in my club would do the booking/organizing, I'd just show up.) Also just so you know, the Western Rescue Schutzhund Club is mostly show-lines, so I'd contact the other clubs first. 

Otherwise, in your area, but not in Canada, I would recommend Suzanne Eviston in Washington:

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

We have a few dogs of hers in the club, and a couple are dogs members are raising for her breeding program. She often travels to Vancouver and may be able to deliver your puppy in person if you so choose it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll go ahead and say it since nobody else has. It's obvious you're new and trying to learn and just haven't learned this yet, but it's hip dysplasia, not hip dyslexia. Not trying to be mean or rude, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

I have several dogs from Robin Winter's von Narnia kennel. She is a very upstanding, honest person and her dogs will be all that she says they are.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Melissa , welcome to this great little forum.
If you don't mind I'm going to take a few concerns that you have and address them individually.
You said -

. It seems like a lot of people think gsd from germany are the best and not the show dogs from the american lines. 

xxxx there are good dogs and bad dogs and indifferent dogs coming out of Germany. There are dogs bred for commerce and export, different lines there also - working and show which are different sets of genetics and different criteria .
It is not where a dog is from , but what the dog is. 

There are American lines -- do you mean american bred show lines or do you mean a broader - any dog bred and produced in North America. If it is the latter consider that we have some awesome genetics in North America and some very dedicated , highly intelligent breeders . There are several on this forum -- seen some pedigrees and dogs that piqued my interest for sure.

We need to support those breeders .

You said 
They also say that show dogs wouldn't even qualify for Schutzhund.... which seems reasonable to me since the gsd i've seen from shows appeared to be in such pain when walking because of the extreme angulations of their backs, their back legs seemed so weak, it was just terrible to watch. 

xxxxxxx if you are talking about american bred show dogs there may be some truth in the inability to perform well in Schutzhund . The fight drive and aggression levels, the drives for work and other aspects are not looked for or considered in breeding so have become degraded, diluted, disappeared . SOME can and SOME do . That does not mean that they can not be sound family dogs . Don't automatically assume that the dog with this exaggerated angulation is in pain or dysplastic . We see some severe hip dysplasia in German show line bred dogs (see forum for one x ray on display ) . I'm not sure if some of the American show line bred dogs might not have a better overall hip record than German show line bred dogs. Open can of worms? I think this is partly due to AKC using OFA as their arbiter of standards which is more narrow , or exacting then the "a" stamp. When I look at some pedigrees posted on the pedigree data base that is american show lines I can see a full backward record of OFA "good" hips , whereas many of the German show lines have FN, NZ , which in the OFA system could be borderline to grade one. - just saying. Also hips are not the only thing to base a decision on . 

You said
. I need a strong, athletic dog, with solid hips (yes i know that this breed in particular is prone to hip dyslexia) and muscular legs, who can be trained for shutzhund. Bacially as close to the original gsd from germany as possible. 

xxxxxxxx character and drive more important than the muscular legs . What is the original GSD , there are so many deviations now -- original to what time period.
There are lots of excellent , physically strong, mentally balanced dogs right here in North America .

You said
Having that said, do you know any quality canadian breeders? If not, would you recommend an american breeder? 

xxxxxxxxx well yes there are , pardon me if I enter my name as a Canadian option , there is also Yeulett's in Kelowna -- schutzhund high in trials , SAR etc. 250 769 7241 . Others? please announce yourselves. There are many USA breeders , Lisa Clark, Lee "wolfstraum" , Chris "wildhaus" Anne Kent and others sorry sorry if I did not get you in there.


YOU
At the moment I cannot afford importing a puppy from a (quality) german breeder, perhaps in the future. 
(like i said I do not know much about this breed, I do not know whether a gsd from a german breeder is better than a gsd from the american lines. Even if a german breeder breeds "better" dogs, i can't really afford one at the moment )[/QUOTE]

xxxxxxx You don't have to !!! 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Ugh, I would look elsewhere too.
> 
> There are several Schutzhund clubs in the Vancouver area.
> 
> ...


Yup, i've started researching on the clubs right after you suggested them on an earlier post and i've found a couple I liked, one of them being WCGSSC web site, the "Western Rescue Schutzhund Club" wasn't one of them haha. 

I've also already visited Suzanne Eviston's website as well. I was really impressed, but didn't consider it as an immediate option because of the fact that she is in the states and I preferred someone whom I can visit,meet the breeding dogs if possible so visiting her might not be the easiest thing to do for me. But if she does travel to vancouver often and even better, if she's able to deliver a puppy then that's great.. well more than great, that's fairly ideal.


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I'll go ahead and say it since nobody else has. It's obvious you're new and trying to learn and just haven't learned this yet, but it's hip dysplasia, not hip dyslexia. Not trying to be mean or rude, just trying to be helpful.


I don't know why you would think that is rude because constructive criticism is always welcome in my books.

Dysplasia


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

melissa246 said:


> I don't know why you would think that is rude because constructive criticism is always welcome in my books.
> 
> Dysplasia


It can be hard to convey tone of voice on the internet. I have been accused of being a little blunt.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Honestly the dyslexic hips game me quite the chuckle. Reminds me of someone I knew who used the term "Parallel twins". Genius!


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dear Carmen, Thanks for clearing things up, i really appreciate it. I've sent you an email to your hotmail account, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

melissa246 said:


> Dear Carmen, Thanks for clearing things up, i really appreciate it. I've sent you an email to your hotmail account, looking forward to hearing from you.


uhm, it failed. So I sent you a PM on here.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

cramspack for good real gsds anyone that many police patrol dog placements has to be a top breeder


i am not impressed with other breeders i have seen BUt there are good ones out there i am sure carmspack is the only one in canada i would personally go to but i only like working dogs of a certain type non sporty more real no extremes good for personal protection no prey monsters.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Melissa,

I found it hard to find a breeder within BC but I went with Broomeacres 2 years ago (Vida from the "P" litter) I love my dog.. I've never met Heather and I'm in no position to judge or talk badly about my chosen breeder but she seems very busy (I THINK she currently had 15-20 puppies as of right now) If you went with her, I'd recommend getting a puppy Sired by Bear, or his son, Slade. I have a Bear X Breeze puppy, she needs her consistent training everyday and she gets off track easily. With that being said, what kind of temperment are you looking for? I'd also suggest a breeder from Washington State. 

German Shepherd Working Dogs DDR German Shepherd Breeders DDR German Shepherd Puppies

This was the breeder I was going to go with but I also didn't want to ship my puppy from the states (for whatever reason, I don't remember) My trainer has dogs from that breeder (Shelley Nelsen, Balanced Canine) and they are gorgeous. 

I'm kinda bummed I didn't get a puppy from a more interactive breeder.. they never seem to return my e-mails anymore about Vida.. although they are just updates. 

Either way, I love my puppy


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Kaity, If someone is looking for a true Schutzhund prospect, the link you provided is definately NOT somewhere I would go.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do we know if melissa246 is still on forum.
a while ago she posted two pups to choose from --and that was the last we heard. 
Never found out what she chose to do.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't think of any GSD breeders in Canada that have good dogs for Schutzhund really.. doesn't it cost a fortune to do anyways?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Kaity said:


> I can't think of any GSD breeders in Canada that have good dogs for Schutzhund really.. doesn't it cost a fortune to do anyways?


Most of the good breeders in Canada are smaller hobby breeders that don't advertise much because they always have a long waiting lists. Hard to know about them unless one is involved in Schutzhund and follows trials and trial results. 

There are a number of breeders here that have gone on to the WUSV with dogs of their own breeding.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Kaity said:


> I can't think of any GSD breeders in Canada that have good dogs for Schutzhund really.. doesn't it cost a fortune to do anyways?


Who cares how much it costs. How people spend their money is their business.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I just remember her saying she couldn't afford to import a puppy, so I didn't think SchH would be.. nevermind. I wasn't trying to figure out how anybody spends their money, nor make it MY business.

IMO, it's more of a time investment for the person and their dog.

Lucia, thanks for that bit. Never would've thought of that.


----------

